# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Medicatie en pijnbestrijding >  Melatonine

## miosotis

Beste mensen,

Al lezende kom ik erachter dat jullie ervaren melatonine gebruikers zijn en best wel goede ervaringen mee hebben. 
Op internet heb ik gelezen dat melatonine ook een goede uitwerking heeft op kinderen met ADHD. Professor dr. Jan Buitelaar, kinderpsychiater en ADHD-deskundige --&#62; Medisch Centrum Utrecht heeft in 2002 een onderzoek gedaan naar de effecten van melatonine bij ADHD kinderen. 
Weet iemand hier wat meer van? en klopt het dat melatonine een goed effect heeft op deze kinderen. Wie kan me hier wat meer over vertellen. 
Ben al een tijd op zoek naar medicatie met weinig bijverschijnselen om mijn zoon van 14 jaar te helpen met zijn concentratieproblemen.

----------


## Guest

hallo,

mijn zoontje van 8 gebruikt ook melatonine maar dit geef ik dan als slaap medicatie. :blink: 
hij heeft ADHD en krijg hier voor overdag ritalin (methylfenidaat).
voor zover ik weet doet de melatonine niks tegen de ADHD maar mischien hebben andere daar wel goede ervaring mee.

dat zou ik dan ook wel eens willen weten???
met mijn zoontje gaat het nog steeds niet echt goed 
op school gaat het nu gelukkig wel oke maar thuis heeft hij geen medicatie en is het een grote ramp.
ook het slapen lukt hem niet zelfs niet met melatonine.

de kinderpsychiater heeft nu voorgesteld om toch nog na school tijd een extra pilletje te geven??
dus meer dan hij eigenlijk mag hebben.
mischien gaat het beter maar mischien worden de klachten met slapen groter 
dan mag ik ook proberen dat pilletje ritalin te geven voor het slapengaan?/?
wie O wie heeft nog meer adviezen??
concerta zou ik graag willen proberen maar kan de eigen bijdrage niet ophoesten.

wendy

----------


## Maus

Hoi,

Ik ben een volwassen man met ADHD. Ik ben nu reeds 32 jaar en bij mij is het een jaar of 8 geleden vastgesteld. Als kind kreeg ik de titel onhandelbaar. Ik heb vanaf mijn pubertijd tot m&#39;n 28e drugs gebruikt en met name speed werkte bij mij rustgevend. Als ik niet kon slapen door het uitwerken van het middel, dan nam ik wat en sliep juist&#33; Ik heb ook al aantal wat jaren ritalin gehad, maar nu zit ik op de Dextroamphetamine. Als ik mijn laatste dosis ± 16.00 - 18.00 neem, dan heb ik moeite met inslapen en dan is de "rebound" vaak ook duidelijk aanwezig, dus ik ben, uiteraard in overleg met de psych. op een later tijdstip gaan innemen en ik moet zeggen dat het resultaat hetzelfde is als vroeger met m&#39;n gebruik. Al neem ik een ½ uur voor het slapen, bij wijze van spreken, om 23.00 een halve capsule, dan val ik gewoon in slaap. Ik moet zeggen dat deze methode bij mij beter werkt dan melatonine. Ik vind het persoonlijk een "fake" pil&#33; Ik heb 1 x op proef een pot meegekregen van 30 tabletten à 5 mg, die waren binnen 5 dagen leeg en ik heb alles behalve geslapen&#33; Mijn zoontje van 7, die Ritalin slikt, slaapt ook niet altijd ondanks de Melatonine, al geven we hem er 1½. In ieder geval succes

----------


## Een gast

Nu, dat is mijn ervaring ook. Heb het ook gekocht nav. reclame folder van een reformwinkel, maar het helpt echt voor geen meter. Zonde van mijn geld&#33; Ze zouden eerst een stripje voor proef moeten verkopen voordat je zo,n hele doos moet kopen. Misschien helpt het wel om drukke mensen een beetje te kalmeren, maar voor slapeloosheid helpt het zeker NIET&#33;

----------


## Agnes574

Melatonine is vrij verkrijgbaar in zéér lage dosissen en op voorschrift in hogere dosis.
Ik heb zelf al een aantal melatonine kuurtjes achter de rug en ik vind het alles behalve een 'fake-pil'.
Mij hielp het érg goed en het verhielp mijn inslaapprobleem!

Iemand nog ervaringen met melatonine? Positief/negatief?

----------


## dotito

Hallo Agnes

zeg waar kan je eigenlijk die pillekes halen,en mag je dat combineren met andere medicatie want ik neem betablokkers?

groetjes dotito, :Smile:

----------


## Agnes574

Dotito,

Melatonine tabletten kun je halen bij de apotheek (in lage dosis) of op voorschrift van je huisarts (ik heb al een paar keer Circadin gebruikt).
Je apotheker of arts kan je dan meteen vertellen of je die mag nemen in combinatie met betablokkers ... ik denk dat dat geen probleem zal zijn!

Sterkte en succes!

Xx Ag

----------


## dotito

bedankt Agness,

groetjes terug,dotito :Wink: x

----------


## sietske763

mijn zoon heeft ADHD net als ik,
heb bij hem ook melatonine geprobeerd omdat hij zo druk was en niet kon slapen
hij kreeg 5 mg maar voelde zich alleen maar slechter.
zelf heb ik 10 mg voor het inslapen en dat helpt goed, moet alleen af en toe even ermee stoppen omdat het lijkt of er gewenning optreedt
groeten

----------


## MissMolly

Melatonine helpt niet tegen ADHD, alleen tegen slaapproblemen.
ADHDers krijgen vaak melatonine omdat ze ten eerste vaak al slecht slapen omdat het overgrote merendeel van de ADHDers zelf later en minder melatonine aanmaakt dan andere mensen. Ten tweede heeft ritalin ook nog eens slapeloosheid als bijwerking.

De hoeveelheid die je nodig hebt is erg verschillend. Sommige mensen komen toe met een paar tiende milligram, anderen hebben 5 tot 10 mg nodig om in slaap te komen.
Mensen met bepaalde aandoeningen, zoals schizofrenie of een bipolaire stoornis, bij wie het dag- en nachtritme af en toe volledig is omgedraaid, hebben soms nog meer nodig om weer in een normaal slaap- en waakritme te komen.

----------

